# real good dogs and real good decoy work



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

spring is just around the corner - got the "get the new dog out there" excitement perculating in the blood ? get the new or first title anticipation -- well then let me share some awesome dogs and decoy work with you ! 



 and 



 
this is confidence -- and Wildo , someone go get Wildo -- look at the speed !!!! 

for the Olek and Al person -- this is confidence


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I enjoyed the videos. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Great videos Carmen!

I am one of the "anticipating the first/new title" so these really put me in the spirit!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

look at the handlers on the second video which I assume is in Vit's training centre - the first handler very beautiful relaxed open long stride allowing the dog room to move -- look at it as if it were dressage , cavelleti. Then look at the next handler heeling , the young lady . Look how distracting all that hand movement is . Look at what her short knee bent choppy stride does to the dog. Rough and choppy. I went through it frame by frame . The dog "stalls" throws on the brakes to keep in heel , rhythm never established . When the dog is doing its best the handler adapts to the compromised action of the dog instead of opening up and allowing the dog some room to move .
First handler and dog glide across the field.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

carmspack said:


> and Wildo , someone go get Wildo -- look at the speed !!!!


Hmmm... the Mali looked fastest to me. I think I'm doing ok with my choice...  :rofl:

In all seriousness though- those were some very fast dogs. The fastest, I noticed, were all below both the handler and the helper's knee caps at the withers. Not some behemoth of a working dog. Small, fast.

In your second video, that dog at 1:25 in the down has a gorgeous head!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Just watched them again. I do really decoy work. The dogs in the second video all came in fast. I loved it! I love catching the dogs that launch through the decoy not at him.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

That totally put me in the spirit!! Thank you for sharing this!!


----------

